# What is the difference between these two options?



## fender0107401 (Nov 30, 2009)

1. From handbook 24.7 Rebuilding â€œworldâ€:

Add this line to make.conf to aboid compiling profiled libraries.


```
NO_PROFILE=    true     #    Avoid compiling profiled libraries
```

But I can't find anything about this in make.conf's manpage.

2. From src.conf's manpage:

```
WITHOUT_PROFILE
             Set to avoid compiling profiled libraries.
```

System:

```
> uname -a
FreeBSD PC-686.Workstation 7.2-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p4 #2: Fri Nov 20 16:03:30 CST 2009     fender@PC-686.Workstation:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

Use the /etc/src.conf option. It's the new(er) way of deciding what, and what not to build - src.conf(5).


----------



## fender0107401 (Nov 30, 2009)

I got.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 30, 2009)

/etc/make.conf options apply to both the FreeBSD source tree and the ports tree.

/etc/src.conf options only apply to the FreeBSD source tree.  They're trying to separate out the ports building options from the world building options.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

For completeness' sake 



> The src.conf file uses the standard makefile syntax.  However, _src.conf should not specify any dependencies to make(1)_.  Instead, src.conf is to set make(1) variables that control the aspects of how the system builds.





> _The only purpose of src.conf is to control the compilation of the FreeBSD source code_, which is usually located in /usr/src. As a rule, the system administrator creates src.conf when the values of certain control variables need to be changed from their defaults.


----------

